# "Breaking" Photography News:  Hipsters are Angry...seriously



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 17, 2012)

[h=1]Hipsters slam Instagram update[/h]Users are not pleased with the app's latest IOS and Android upgrade                 
 				                                      By Carly Page

 

                                      Fri Aug 17 2012, 11:18                 



*PHOTO SHARING APP* Instagram has released its latest update, Instagram 3.0, but the update has already been slammed by its hipster following.

The update, which is available to download for free on IOS and  Android devices, adds a new feature called Photo Map to the service,  enabling users to plot where they took their photos.


"The vision is to make geo-data more prevalent and have users produce  more of this data," said Instagram CEO Kevin Systrom, "We want 90  percent of photos to be geo-tagged because we can do more powerful  things with that data."

 Instagram 3.0 also delivers a redesigned user interface (UI) for  quicker browsing, infinite scrolling and the ability to report  inappropriate photos.
 While that all sounds well and good, Instagram users have taken to  Twitter - and Instagram itself - to rant about the latest update. Some  users are irked that Instagram is stalking their locations, with one  hipster moaning that the update "takes creeping to a whole new status".
 Other annoyed hipsters followed suit, tweeting rage such as "the new  Instagram update makes me want to throw up" and another saying,  "Facebook corrupted [Instagram]. My fabourite app ever just got really  weird, I'm so blow."






Hipsters slam Instagram update - The Inquirer



​


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 17, 2012)

hipsters.... another reason I don't care for instagram.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm, well turn off your location on your phones, silly gooses...


----------



## SwanCo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Instagram though I do use it on occasion. My photo map is completely empty because I simply don't tag my location on the photos when I upload them. It's a rather simple fix though it did irk me at first upon seeing the update


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 17, 2012)

Funny.

Hipsters and their ilk are the main reason I've avoided instagram like the plague. God forbid anyone think I was one of them...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Hmmm, well turn off your location on your phones, silly gooses...



SO every single time you want to get directions, you'll need to go to Settings and turn LOCATION back on??? No thanks.

ANother article on that page mentions the upcoming battle between Twitter and other social media sites, most specifically the battle between Twitter and Instagram...as some know, Instagram was recently sucked up by Facebook...and so, Instagram is being used as a convenient vehicle to stalk users' locations....why??? Data mining is always profitable for whoever owns the data and can sell it, so users' personal location will make GREAT, targeted Facebook ads even more annoying...

Imagine uploading some shots from Disneyland..and then logging onto your FB account and immediately BEING BOMBARDED with localized advertising for restaurants and services right in the ANaheim area...sweetness!!!!!!!!

Even better...if you upload 8 pictures from a specific area....you will be "homered"...and your contact information can then be sold to telemarketing companies that can call and bug the chit out of you at home! Sweet deal!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> ...and your contact information can then be sold to telemarketing companies that can call and bug the chit out of you at home! Sweet deal!




They may call, but I have caller ID. Feel the power of the 'decline'.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, well turn off your location on your phones, silly gooses...
> ...



You can turn location services on and off by individual app, at least on iOS (no idea about android).  For instance I have it turned on for facebook (check-ins), but off for twitter (mostly to save battery life, since I'm on twitter all day long)


----------



## jake337 (Aug 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, well turn off your location on your phones, silly gooses...
> ...




No, I just to know Minnesota very well and don't travel out of state, in which case I would just use the gps built into my car.

Usually I just use google maps before I leave home and keep the directions in my noggin.


And if those fail me, yes, "location on" is just a few clicks away.

Actually I most likely still wouldn't turn it on because I can just type an address into google and the maps page will pop up.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 17, 2012)

Big Brother is watching


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 17, 2012)

This article isn't exactly correct. According to them, those Hipsters were angry about instragram before it was cool.




Hipsters make me want to punch kittens. They ruined Bacon and Zombies.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 17, 2012)

owner of twitter is into the whole information mining and advertising bombardment as well. there both basically the same as far as that goes.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 17, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> owner of twitter is into the whole information mining and advertising bombardment as well. there both basically the same as far as that goes.




Which media outlet ISN'T into that these days?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 17, 2012)

FB can't get it right, peek at their stock performance =)


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 17, 2012)

From what I can see on instagram.. 90% of their users have jaundice.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 17, 2012)

^^^^^^^conservative number =)


----------



## psychoreo (Aug 22, 2012)

Derrel said:


> and your contact information can then be sold to telemarketing companies that can call and bug the chit out of you at home! Sweet deal!



Mr. Number

I haven't even SEEN a telemarketer call in the last 6 months since downloading it.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Aug 22, 2012)

silly hipsters. just use medium format. 

real cross processing. no geotag. ;D (bonus: having a cool MF camera and not looking like a tool)

problem solved.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 22, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> From what I can see on instagram.. 90% of their uses have jaundice.



Uses or users?

That's why ya gotta convert to b&w or not take pictures of people.  The latter is easier.


----------



## jhightowe321 (Aug 22, 2012)

How much does a hipster weigh?????





An instagram


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 23, 2012)

jake337 said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > From what I can see on instagram.. 90% of their uses have jaundice.
> ...



Users.. haha.

i just hate instagram.  all instagram pictures look terrible.. and they never take pictures of anything relevant. it's always like "here's the eggs i ate this morning" "look at this stupid picture of a wine glass with some crappy filter thrown on it"


----------



## arleneangle (Aug 29, 2012)

What you talk about is so interesting.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 5, 2012)

I like Instagram even though I rarely use it and I'm OK with the "Hipster" sub-culture.

*FORKIE: AGAINST THE GRAIN*


----------



## evti (Sep 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, well turn off your location on your phones, silly gooses...
> ...



Couldn't you leave location sharing on, and just turn it off for when you use Instagram? Since theoretically, you will be using Instagram less than you would other apps. 

But that likely isn't necessary since iOS lets you turn off location sharing based on app.


----------



## pab (Oct 31, 2012)

How much does a Hipster weigh?


An Instagram!


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 2, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Hipsters make me want to punch kittens. They ruined Bacon and Zombies.



False. Bacon and zombies are more popular than ever which is the anti-thesism of hipster.

But I was drinking Raging ***** before it was cool...of course that was only because it wasn't officially released yet.


----------

